# Root-Exploit für FreeBSD



## Newsfeed (1 Dezember 2009)

Ein Fehler im Run-Time Link-Editor lässt sich ausnutzen, um beliebige Programme mit Root-Rechten zu starten. Ein Patch steht zwar zur Verfügung, er ist jedoch nicht vollständig getestet.

Weiterlesen...


----------

